# Still on the way down.



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Well even with getting quite ill, I haven't stopped loosing weight.
From 324 a year ago, I'm down to 255 as of 2 weeks ago.

I have a whole new wardrobe with clothes that I can bet back into now. 
All I need is some energy but if Pay keeps posting those diners, I'm afraid I'll start gaining from just looking.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

You pay me no mind and stick to it! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


PS. Don't look at my "Today's Cook" thread I am about to put up!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

like paymaster said dont look at his "todays cook" i did ,gained 10 lbs. lol...


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Listen to what they said..... 

Now my congrats for you doing what you are doing!! Keep up the good work. What are you doing to loose the weight?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work Bob.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

sleepyhead said:


> Listen to what they said.....
> 
> Now my congrats for you doing what you are doing!! Keep up the good work. What are you doing to loose the weight?


Most of it was done by a lot of walking. A bout 10 lb while I was in the hospital and still going down.


----------

